# Bread for the neighbors!



## redneck5236 (Mar 28, 2020)

Well like everyone else in the country becoming a little stir crazy ! Decided to do something nice it's a small gesture but I am sure it will be appreciated ! In this time of Crisis we need to stay together and do what we can !  Made fresh bread for the neighbors ! They will also all get a pack of homemade Canadian bacon !
Also made flat breads for in the freezer ! They make great snack pizzas !


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 28, 2020)

Awesome gesture, I did something similar with wholesale produce today. One of them tried to pay me and I told them no, this made me feel way too good to take money :)


----------



## RichGTS (Mar 28, 2020)

Awesome  and those look great- We baked a loaf for a our elderly neighbor - it was much appreciated


----------

